# How do you baby proof a fridge?



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

My 19 month old has realized how fun it is to play in the refrigerator. I tell him no consistently when he tries to get in there, and he's relatively good about minding me, but when he's tired or cranky it's the first place he goes.
I've got the house fairly well baby-proofed but I don't know how to lock the fridge. It's the kind where the freezer is on the left side and the fridge is on the right, and the two doors open out from the center. The handles don't have any space between the door; they're just long strips of metal. I'm not explaining it very well but it looks like this.
I was looking on Amazon and didn't see any latches that would work with that style fridge. They seem like they would only work when the door opens out from the edge. Any ideas?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have that style (well, I have handles, but the same side by side style otherwise) and use these: http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...tegoryId=86200

I like that you can disengage the lock. I actually only lock them anymore for power outages, so no one accidentally opens the fridge or freezer.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

We just gated the kitchen off.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebeccajo* 
We just gated the kitchen off.









I wish we could do that, but our house has a really open floorplan so it's not possible.







. I think I'm going to order some of those fridge latches -- that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ljc (Oct 14, 2008)

We used a plastic coat hanger at the top of the two handles. The corner just sort of grabbed the two handles and created enough resistance to deter our three children. Not pretty. But it worked.


----------



## christina10106 (May 11, 2008)

I've tried those things in the link, they aren't very strong. My son broke them the first day. We gave the glue plenty of time to set, mu husband installed them after they went to bed. I have yet to find something to keep him out of the fridge.


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

We use this one. Our 2 year old yanks the h*ll out of it and it doesn't come off.


----------



## christina10106 (May 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebarnes* 
We use this one. Our 2 year old yanks the h*ll out of it and it doesn't come off.

We actually tried that one first, in our old house. I guess I just have a super strong toddler or something!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

we always just let the kids explore. After awhile the novelty wears off.


----------



## ~LadyBug~ (Aug 14, 2009)

We got the fridge locks that attach to the top of the fridge and then you can unlatch it by pressing on the button at the top only. It is awesome!


----------



## isign (Jan 17, 2008)

I got something similar to these locks at walmart. I love them I don't have a side by side, but my 2 year old is always in ours. I put the lock part under the handle, making it harder to open. We've had them 2 months or so and now DS tries to lock it back if I forget.


----------

